# Dzelži / Hardware >  Antene 2.4ghz 24db

## skais

Ko tam antenem vel vaig.
plika anntene man tacu nedarbosies!?   ::

----------


## skais

> Ko tam antenem vel vaig.
> plika anntene man tacu nedarbosies!?


 man ir sitada

----------


## karloslv

Kādēļ tad nedarbosies? Vēju ļoti labi uztvers, saulē arī sils, nu, viss darbosies.

----------


## skais

saprotiet man ir tikai antene es gribu zinat ko via vel vaig.

----------


## skais

es jau varetu ar divam antenem networku ustaisit stap diviem lietotajiem?

----------


## karloslv

Izlasi taču vispirms, ko antena dara. Antena uztver signālus. Un viss. Nekāds tīkls tur neveidojas, ja Tev nav bezvadu tīkla kartes un piekļuves punkta (Access-point).

----------


## skais

ta sanak ka man vaig tikai bez vadu tikeleni?
Un pa to tiklu es biju domais pa visam savadak!!!!

----------


## ezis666

Kad ārā vējš pūš, tad iespraud sev ausī to vadu, dzirdēsi kā strādā  ::

----------


## Kobalts

Vienkārš WiFi bosteris privātmāju īpašniekiem. Izejvielas: kartons, lipīgā follija, līme- pusstundas darbs.

----------


## arnis

kobalt- cik dBi antena taa ir, pienjemot ka 23dbI standarts buutu 10km uz 1mb ::

----------


## arnis

PS- atceroties, ka tas belkins vairaak par 18dBi laikam nemaz nevar izdot  ::

----------


## Kobalts

Nēsmu veicis ne precīzus aprēķinus ne testus, bet vektora virzienā 200m stabils signāls- kas un manam ipaq6315 dārza lapenē nebija pieejams.
Galvenais ir izveidot iespējami pareizu parabolu un fokālo punktu, izmēri- iespējami lielāki attiecībā pret rūtera gabarītiem.

----------


## Kobalts

Ja ir pacietība- var uzmeistarot kautko līdzīgu šim!
Es gan viņu ''rūcināju'' no BT breloka- ņēma aptuveni 50m!!!

----------


## karloslv

Šitām zigzagantenām manuprāt ir milzīgs mīnuss - bez aparatūras figu tu viņu noskaņosi, pusmilimetrs tur vai šur jau ir liela atšķirība. Var paveikties un var nepaveikties. Tad jau labāk reflektoru montēt pie noskaņotas un pārbaudītas antenas.

----------


## Kobalts

Tur jau tā lieta ka ar lielajiem spoguļiem rodas vislielākās problēmas- jo lielāks šķīvis vai panna jo šurāks fokāls!
Ļoti labs resurss, kā no nekā uztaisīt kautko jēdzīgu!-  http://www.usbwifi.orcon.net.nz/

----------


## marizo

Šāda nu ir mana versija par biquad antenu 2,4GHz bezvadu tīklam.
Konkrētus parametrus varu tikai minēt, jo nav iespēju neko nomērīt, bet darboties darbojas- pie bezvadu rūtera testēju sakarus. Vispār esmu pārsteigts, ka atrada arī AP ~8km attālumā, SNR pat 6..10 dB. Tas laikam jau ir uz robežas, kad var sākt "dibināt sakarus", kaut gan zēni no tā AP kantora teica, ka 8km PtMP esot par tālu arī ar režģiem, paši liekot līdz 5..6 km.
Šis principā bija tikai izmēģinājums - kā tur viss izdodas. Atklājās kļūda- nebija īsti pareizais kabelis iegādāts- ekrāns no alumīnija folijas un dzīslām, kas ne pārāk labi lodējas. Tāpat arī nebija diezko lokans, tā ka nevarētu izlocīt arī salāgošanas cilpu no tāda.

Par antenu lietām atradu interesantu lapu- http://www.qsl.net/yu1aw/ANT.htm
Tur ir apraksts arī par šo antenu, kā arī par daudzām citām, salīdzinoši vienkāršas konstrukcijas antenām. Autoram laikam ir liela pieredze AF lietās, tā ka informācija varētu būt ar augstu ticamības pakāpi.

Ir doma mēģināt taisīt Array of Inverted Amos Antennas ar lielāku pastiprinājumu, bet radās jautājums - vai var reflektora plāksni aizstāt ar stiepļu režģi un kā to būtu labāk taisīt (stiepļu diametrs, attālumi), lai tas nepasliktinātu antenas parametrus? Ir grūtības atrast ~400x500 mm alumīnija vai vara plāksni, tādēļ arī domāju alternatīvas.

----------


## macbeton

Pie antenes vajag pieslēgt pipeli un pagaidīt zibeni. Vairs nekad tupi jautājumi neuznāks.

----------

